# RecipeDB - Neill's Hallertau Bomb



## Neill (21/2/10)

Neill's Hallertau Bomb  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               6 Votes        Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg TF Crystal     3 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    20 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 45mins)    20 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     11 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 32.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Parrothead (24/2/10)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Neill's Hallertau Bomb
> 
> Recipe method;
> 
> ...




Neil,

I can't seem to get the link to the full recipe to work. Is it just me?


----------



## manticle (24/2/10)

Works for me. Try copying this into your browser: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1038


----------



## Parrothead (24/2/10)

manticle said:


> Works for me. Try copying this into your browser: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1038



Got it, thanks. I should have looked in the recipe database to begin with.


----------



## Neill (5/4/10)

going to make this one again next brew. my second favourite brew so far! hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## theredone (14/4/10)

hey neil great looking recipe im going to put this one down tomorrow

couple of questions. when inputting the hop schedule into ianh's spreadsheet it comes up with an ibu of 15.8 at a 4ltr boil. i normally add about a 3rd of a tin for this boil so i thought this shouldnt affect efficiency at all. also in the spread sheet it says these hops are 4.2% rather than 6

when i asked my LHBS guys for TF crystal he said its Thomas someone grain. gave me some dark crystal and said that would do the trick. is this right?

didnt have any nottingham yeast and he said while it will be a slightly diff flavour he said safale s-04 would be my best choice.

also he only had 50g bags(bought 2) of hops so should i alter the schedule and add even more or stick to the one u've listed? or maybe dry hop the left overs for a bit of extra aroma?

cheers guys


----------



## theredone (14/4/10)

using calculations in brew mate with those hop additions at 6% it comes up as 50 ibu. not sure what im doing wrong here


----------



## Rod (14/4/10)

If I choose to use dried light malt extract instead of the 3kg of coopers LME

how much would I need


----------



## theredone (14/4/10)

as far as i know rod LME is 20% water so u would need 20% less of DME thus 2.4kg.

far from an expert but im pretty sure this is right. if all else fails just check it in a beer calculator of some sort. you should notice that 2.4kg DME would work out at same alcohol % as 3kg LME


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/4/10)

I am doing a 21L batch and am wondering about the crystal in the recipe. I am going to put in 200g and have the following to choose from in my stock. Carapils, Carared, Caramunich 1, Caramalt. Which is best recommended? 

I purchased the Carapils to add to each brew to ensure good head retention. Just adding it would be fine or add another spec grain?

Thanks!

EDIT: Dropping the 60min hop addition down to 30g as well. I was getting 50+ IBU with my 8.1% Hallertau Aroma hops with 40g.


----------



## benno1973 (15/4/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I am doing a 21L batch and am wondering about the crystal in the recipe. I am going to put in 200g and have the following to choose from in my stock. Carapils, Carared, Caramunich 1, Caramalt. Which is best recommended?



TF Crystal is around 50L I think, so you'd be best with Caramunich I I reckon.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/4/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> TF Crystal is around 50L I think, so you'd be best with Caramunich I I reckon.



Cheers mate will add it in with the Carapils. :icon_cheers:


----------



## the_yobbo (29/6/10)

Is there any difference between the 3 types of Hallertau hops available for purchase. If so, which one did you use for this recipe (Hallertau Aroma Hops, Hallertau Mitle Fruesh Hops or Hallertau Traditional Hops)?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (9/7/10)

Again I put this one down but changed things up a bit.

Didn't have 3kg of LME on me so I just subbed in 1.5kg of wheat extract with 1.5kg of LME.

Didn't have any Nottingham either so just used US-05. Will be interesting to see the difference!

Very good drop the original!


----------



## ploto (26/6/11)

I put down a version of this yesterday.

25l
1 x 1.5kg Coopers Light malt extract
1 x 1.5kg Coopers Wheat malt extract
500g Dry Wheat Malt extract
500g Carahell

90g Hallertauer Aroma flowers 8.4% AA
40g @ 60 min
20g @ 45 min
10g @ 30 min
20g @ 5 min

Nottingham Yeast, 19C, OG 1.053

The steeped grain & dry extract went into a 7l boil to which I added the flowers.

Ian's spreadsheet indicates this will be around 40ibu thanks to the higher AA% of these flowers and the extra 10g @ 30 min, more than the original recipe but I'm hoping it will be balanced by the 500g of Carahell.

That said, I'm not sure if the hops are as potent as the label indicates as foil packet had tiny holes in it where stalks had punctured it. The dried flowers didn't have the powerful aroma that I thought they would, but it's the first time I've ever used flowers or Hallertau aroma so perhaps my expectations were too high.

Anyway it smelt great during the boil and delicious hoppy & yeasty smells are pervading the brew cupboard this morning, I'm looking forward to this one.


----------

